
In the recession, does advanced education really pay off?  - peter123
http://www.slate.com/id/2215830/?from=rss
======
flooha
I vividly remember just graduating college and being seriously pissed off that
guys I knew were getting paid a lot more than me to put the owners manual in
the glove compartment on an automotive assembly line, and I was now a
"Professional Engineer". Fast forward a few years and one financial crisis
later and I have a great job and have received various offers for freelance
work, many of which I have had to turn down for higher paying jobs or just to
work on my own startup. My buddies that were making serious bank on an
automotive assembly line for the last 10 years can't get a job at a gas
station. I'll take the education any day, thanks.

When I tell people my monthly student loan payment they usually choke and
sputter, and I always just reply that it was the single best investment I
could have ever made and I love writing that check every month. OK, it's
automatically withdrawn, but you know what I mean. ;)

------
BigZaphod
Recessions end eventually.

------
albertcardona
Education always pays off.

After the civil war in Spain, the republicans who lost to the newly
established dictator lost everything: all their possessions, money, property
(and relatives too, shot dead).

Those who had an education, including how to take care of your body self and
of children, how to wash and clean and how to read and write, got out of the
situation much quicker than anybody else. Such is the story told in the book
"Los hijos de los vencidos" (The children of the defeated), by Lidia Falcon. A
great book.

~~~
anamax
> Education always pays off.

Advanced education got you killed during China's Cultural Revolution.

~~~
hko
Not if it was so advanced it got you out of the country.

~~~
anamax
How many folks pass the teleportation practical?

